
Macro-less code exec in msword - rbanffy
https://sensepost.com/blog/2017/macro-less-code-exec-in-msword/
======
mrguyorama
Interestingly, I have encountered dialog boxes so rarely in Microsoft office
products that I am immediately put off by even these seemingly benign ones.

It's pretty obvious however that I am not the norm, so what is causing all
these dialog boxes in Excel and Word to make users complacent?

~~~
ateesdalejr
Me as well. If I saw something like this I would be instantly suspicious. But
they do say that the command can be crafted to hide the application it
couldn't find.

